# Could she be having another?



## RUTHE (Apr 14, 2018)

My sheep lambed last night, everything went well.  Both were doing great this morning, and this afternoon I noticed a string membrane hanging again, she had previously been all clean, could she be having twins?  We thought there were twins, and were surprised only one arrive.  Can they deliver a second twin the next day?


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 14, 2018)

The string sounds more like she still has afterbirth or a piece of afterbirth left inside her. But you can always glove and lube up to check it out and see if you can feel nose and feet. Usually if mom is acting fine and not pacing, pawing, bawling she is finished delivering.


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 14, 2018)

Oh, and welcome to BYH!!


----------

